#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Generika schlechter als Original SEROQUEL? >

## Lebenszeichen

Zu meinem bisherigen Original Seroquel von Astra Zeneca gibt es jetzt ein Generika. Ich komme gar nicht damit klar, da es stärker zu wirken scheint. Ich bin morgens vor 9 Uhr kaum ansprechbar und mir ists "richtig blöd im Kopf". Mit dem Original war das überhaupt kein Problem. Ich konnte um 7 Uhr aufstehen und war gleich fit. Seroquel war sehr teuer und das Generika (Wirkstoff Quetiapin) kostet nur einen Bruchteil. Wie komme ich wieder ans Original? Meine Ärztin behauptet, dass das sehr unwahrscheinlich wäre, aber ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass da ein großer Unterschied besteht. Denn den kann schließlich nur ich als Patientin spüren!

----------


## kaya

Wenn die Wirkstoffmenge des Generikas genauso hoch ist, wie beim Seroqüel, dürftest Du keinen Unterschied merken.
Quetiapin ist der Inhaltsstoff von Seroquel. Da das Patent vor kurzem abgelaufen ist, dürfen andere Hersteller jetzt das gleiche Produkt unter anderem Namen günstiger verkaufen.
Aber -wie gesagt- gleiche Wirkstoffmenge bedeutet dann auch gleiche Wirkung. Nur weil es günstiger ist, ist es nicht schlechter...

----------


## Lebenszeichen

Das sagen alle. Trotzdem spüre ich einen deutlichen Unterschied, was auch an den unterschiedlichen Zusatzstoffen liegen kann. Habe Original und Generika extra im Dosierer wild gemischt, um die psychische Komponente auszuschalten. Personal behauptet oft, dass da kein Unterschied sein darf, aber ich (und andere Patienten) merken ihn doch! Wer viele Jahre Psychopharmaka nimmt, wird feinfühlig. Oft wir uns unterstellt, dass wir uns das einreden. Vielleicht ist unsere Seele krank, aber wir sind nicht dumm und soviele von uns können nicht irren... :crazy01:

----------


## LittleMissLoony

Hallo Medi-zinnober, 
ich nehme auch Seroquel, bzw. das Generika. Vorher das Original. Merke auch keinen Unterschied! Vielleicht ist aber doch ein minimaler UNterschied, und dein Körper reagiert ganz empfindlich darauf! Mir macht es jedoch nichts. Nehme aber auch nur die Mindestmenge...25 mg. Wieviel nimmst du? 
Liebe Grüße,
Loony

----------


## LittleMissLoony

Haha hallo Lebenszeichen, ich dachte das wär dein Name *ggg* Sorry, bin eine Zeile verrutscht. Schönen Abend

----------


## Lebenszeichen

Hi LittleMissLoony bzw. Dany, 
Ich nehme 200mg Seroquel (Quetiapin) und als Phasenprophylaxe Quilonum retard (Lithium). Damit gings mir immer gut. Bin seit acht Jahren stabil und ohne Klinikaufenthalt. Das Generika ist nicht wirklich schlecht. Aber es lässt mich aufwachen, als hätte ich irgendeinen komatösen Rauschzustand hinter mir und ich brauche sehr lang, um in die Gänge zu kommen. Zum Glück muss ich nicht so früh raus, aber trotzdem - mir gefällt das nicht. Beim Original war ich immer topfit und ansonsten ist auch alles beim Alten geblieben. Oder es ist ein Zeichen, dass weniger ausreichend wäre, aber das muss ich mit Frau Doc besprechen. Nur bekomme ich leider bei Godmother herself (so sieht sie sich) auf die Schnelle keinen Termin :angry_1: . Und die Vorzimmerdamen sind mit meinem Anliegen eh überfordert. Nun denn. Vorerst ist weiterhin Matschbirne angesagt.... :h_hit_3:  
Grüßle Lebenszeichen

----------


## LittleMissLoony

Hi Lebenszeichen, hehe ja das matschig sein kenne ich ja auch, egal welche ich davon nehme. Aber unsere Dosen unterscheiden sich ja heftig....ich komm mit meinen 25 mg sehr gut klar, eine stunde nach der einnahme kipp ich echt fast weg, da beginn ich verschwommen zu sehen und bin orientierungslos....auf meiner Reha war eine die hat glaub ich auch 200 mg genommen, aber um 5 Uhr nachmittags! Die saß um 9 am Abend immer noch bei uns im Aufenthaltsraum! Die war echt krass.... 
Aber ich brauch auch ziemlich lang dass ich in der Früh in die Gänge komme...noch dazu niedrigen Blutdruck ...tja. aber da muss man durch!  :Smiley:  
Alles Gute, 
LG

----------


## Malu

Hallo ihr "Generika-Geplagten" 
laßt euch nichts einreden, es kann durchaus Unterschiede geben. Der Wirkstoff ist zwar gleich, auch gleiche Menge, aber es gibt dann auch noch die sogenannte "Pharmakokinetik", die beschreibt z.B. wie schnell ein Wirkstoff  aufgenommen wird. 
Das ist u.U. von den Zusatzstoffen abhängig und da kann es schon Unterschiede geben, die sich dann bemerkbar machen.  Hab euch mal das Beispiel der Zusammensetzungen von *Seroquel 25mg* und den Generika aufgelistet:  Wirkstoff in gleicher Menge: *25mg Quetiapin  -(als Quetiapinhemifumarat)* Unterschied in der Menge an Lactose, einige zusätzlich 0,031 mg Gelborange S und Aluminiumsalz (E 110)  Hab ja keine Ahnung, welche Präparate ihr bekommen habt. Wer mag, kann ja mal die Stoffe im Tablettenkern und im Filmüberzug vergleichen. Vielleicht gibt es da Unterschiede ?? Scheinen mir zwar alle sehr ähnlich, hab aber keine Lust auf allgemeinen Vergleich.  Ich bin KEIN Pharmakologe, deshalb hab ich auch keine Ahnung, was von Bedeutung für unterschiedliche Verträglichkeit sein kann.   *25 mg Filmtabletten -Eine Filmtablette enthält 25mg Quetiapin  - (als Quetiapinhemifumarat).* *Ich führe jetzt nur noch die sonstigen Bestandteile  auf:*  *Seroquel* 25 mg Filmtabletten - Sonstiger Bestandteil: 18mg Lactosepro Tablette. Tablettenkern: PovidonK 2932, Calciumhydrogenphosphat-Dihydrat, Mikrokristalline Cellulose, Carboxymethylstärke-Natrium(Typ A), (Ph.Eur.), Lactose-Monohydrat, Magnesiumstearat (Ph.Eur.)  Tablettenüberzug: Hypromellose,Macrogol 400, Titandioxid (E 171), Eisen(III)-oxid (E 172) (25 mgFilmtabletten), Eisen(III)-hydroxid-oxid × H2O (E 172) - (25mg und 100mgFilmtabletten)  *Pfitzer:* Quetiapin Pfizer25 mg Filmtabletten - Sonstiger Bestandteil: 5,167mg Lactose-Monohydrat pro Filmtablette  Tablettenkern: Povidon(K30), Calciumhydrogenphosphat-Dihydrat, Mikrokristalline Cellulose, Carboxymethylstärke-Natrium(Typ A), (Ph.Eur.), Lactose-Monohydrat, Magnesiumstearat (Ph.Eur.) [pflanzlich],Hochdisperses Siliciumdioxid, Talkum  Filmüberzug: Hypromellose(E 464), Macrogol 400, Titandioxid (E 171), Eisen(III)-hydroxid-oxid × H2O (E172)- (Quetiapin Pfizer 25 mg, 100 mg), Eisen(III)-oxid (E 172) (QuetiapinPfizer 25 mg)  *Quetiapin acis * 25 mgFilmtabletten - SonstigerBestandteil: 1 Tablette enthält 0,95mg Lactose.  Tablettenkern: Calciumhydrogenphosphat,Lactose-Monohydrat, Mikrokristalline Cellulose, Carboxymethylstärke-Natrium(Typ A) (Ph.Eur.), Povidon, K27  32, Magnesiumstearat (Ph.Eur.)  Filmüberzug: Hypromellose, Titandioxid (E 171), Macrogol 400,Eisen(III)-hydroxid-oxid × H2O (E 172), Eisen(III)-oxid (E 172)  *Quetiapin AL* 25mg Filmtabletten - Sonstiger Bestandteil: 1 Tablette enthält 0,95mg Lactose.  Tablettenkern: Calciumhydrogenphosphat,Carboxymethylstärke-Natrium (Typ A) (Ph.Eur.), Mikrokristalline Cellulose, Lactose-Monohydrat,Magnesiumstearat (Ph.Eur.) [pflanzlich], Povidon K 2732  Filmüberzug: Hypromellose,Macrogol 400, Eisen(III)-hydroxid-oxid × H2O (E 172),Eisen(III)-oxid (E 172), Titandioxid(E 171)  *Quetiapin Hennig* 25mgFilmtabletten - Liste der sonstigen Bestandteile - (keine Lactose aufgeführt)  Tablettenkern: MikrokristallineCellulose, Povidon K 25, Crospovidon Typ A, hochdisperses Siliciumdioxid, Magnesiumstearat(Ph.Eur.) [pflanzlich]  Filmüberzug: 
Hypromellose6 cp,Hypromellose 5 cp, Titandioxid (E 171), Macrogol 400, Macrogol 6000, Eisen(III)-hydroxid-oxid× H2O, Eisen(III)-oxid (E 172).  *Quetiapin-Hormosan*  25 mg - SonstigerBestandteil : Jede Filmtablette enthält 27,22 mg Lactose-Monohydrat.  Tablettenkern: Lactose-Monohydrat,mikrokristalline Cellulose, Calciumhydrogenphosphat-Dihydrat, Carboxymethylstärke-Natrium (TypA) (Ph.Eur.), Povidon K30, Magnesiumstearat (Ph.Eur.)  Filmüberzug: Hypromellose,Titandioxid (E 171), Macrogol 400, Eisen(III)-oxid (E 172), Eisen(II,III)-oxid(E 172)  *Quetiapin Mylan*  25 mg - SonstigerBestandteil:  Lactose 4,28 mg.  Tablettenkern: Lactose-Monohydrat,Mikrokristalline Cellulose, Povidon K30, Magnesiumstearat (Ph. Eur.), Carboxymethylstärke-Natrium(Typ A)(Ph.Eur.), Calciumhydrogenphosphat-Dihydrat  Filmüberzug: Hypromellose,Titandioxid (E 171), Macrogol 400, Eisen(III)-oxid (E 172)  *Quetiapin STADA* 25 mg Filmtabletten - Sonstiger Bestandteil: 1 Tabletteenthält 3,8mg Lactose.  Tablettenkern: Calciumhydrogenphosphat,Carboxymethylstärke-Natrium (Typ A)(Ph.Eur.), Mikrokristalline Cellulose, Lactose-Monohydrat,Magnesiumstearat (Ph.Eur.) [pflanzlich], Povidon K 2732  Filmüberzug: Hypromellose,Macrogol 400, Eisen(III)-hydroxid-oxid × H2O (E 172), Eisen(III)-oxid (E 172), Titandioxid(E 171)     *Q**uetiapin AbZ* 25 mg Filmtabletten - Sonstige Bestandteile:  14mg Lactose und 0,031 mg Gelborange S, Aluminiumsalz (E 110).  Tablettenkern: Calciumhydrogenphosphat-Dihydrat,Lactose-Monohydrat, Povidon (K25) mikrokristalline Cellulose, Carboxymethylstärke-Natrium(Typ A), (Ph. Eur.), hochdisperses Siliciumdioxid, Magnesiumstearat (Ph. Eur.)  Filmüberzug: Hypromellose,Titandioxid, Triacetin   *Quetiapin-CT*  25 mgFilmtabletten - Jede Filmtablette enthält 14mg Lactose und 0,031 mg GelborangeS, Aluminiumsalz (E 110).  Tablettenkern: Calciumhydrogenphosphat-Dihydrat,Lactose-Monohydrat, Povidon (K25), mikrokristalline Cellulose, Carboxymethylstärke-Natrium(Typ A) (Ph. Eur.), hochdisperses Siliciumdioxid, Magnesiumstearat (Ph. Eur.)  Filmüberzug: Hypromellose,Titandioxid, Triacetin  *Quetiapin-ratiopharm* 25 mg Filmtabletten - Sonstige Bestandteile:JedeFilmtablette enthält 14mg Lactose und 0,031 mg Gelborange S, Aluminiumsalz (E110).  Tablettenkern: Calciumhydrogenphosphat-Dihydrat,Lactose-Monohydrat, Povidon (K25) mikrokristalline Cellulose, Carboxymethylstärke-Natrium(Typ A)(Ph. Eur.), hochdisperses Siliciumdioxid, Magnesiumstearat (Ph. Eur.)  Filmüberzug: Hypromellose,Titandioxid, Triacetin, Lactose-Monohydrat, Eisen(III)-hydroxid-oxid × H2O (E172), Gelborange S, Aluminiumsalz (E 110)

----------


## LittleMissLoony

Hallo Malu, 
vielen Dank für die Mühe und Arbeit. Hm, ich will mich damit aber nicht wirklich auseinandersetzen, ich nehme einige Tabletten, und ich hab bisher keine Probleme. Mir ist es auch egal welches Generikum ich bekomme, bis jetzt hab ich keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Vielleicht ist das ja bei ner höheren Dosis anders.. Keine Ahnung!!! 
Liebe Grüße, Loony  :Smiley:

----------


## Lebenszeichen

Hi ihr Lieben, hallo Malu, von mir ebenfalls lieben Dank für Deine Arbeit :s_thumbup: 
Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch irgendwie mit meinen Generika klarkommen müssen. Den Ärzten reicht es meist, den Wirkstoff zu verschreiben, ist ja auch deren Job. Der Rest ist denen meistens wurscht. Ach ja..und sparen wollen sie natürlich alle an uns Patienten. Habe auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mich Ärzte aufgrund meiner Vorgeschichte und meiner Medis sowieso nicht mehr richtig ernst nehmen. Frei nach dem Motto: Wer einmal spinnt, dem glaubt man nicht. Oder man hat in deren Augen das CPS= Chronisches Porzellan-Syndrom= Dauerhafter Sprung in der Schüssel. Übrigens merke ich die Generika-Unterschiede NUR im Psychopharmakabereich, über andere Medis kann ich nichst Negatives berichten....hm...Gehirne und ihre Stoffwechsel scheinen wohl doch verschieden zu sein...wär hätte das gedacht liebe Pharmaindustrie..... :f_eyebrows: Lieber Gruß an alle Be(nach)teiligten  Lebenszeichen

----------


## Sternkämpferin

Hi, 
Also ich habe auch bei einem anderen Generika Unterschiede bemerkt, bei der Betagalenlösung gabs ein Generika, was ich bekommen habe, das hat bei weitem nicht so gut gewirkt, wie das Original. Habs eine Zeit probiert, aber hat sich nicht gebessert. Jetzt nehme ich wieder die BetagalenLösung und siehe da, alles wieder gut.
Klar, Wirkstoff war bei beiden der selbe, aber Unterschiede muss es wohl geben. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## lisa999

Auch ich habe jetzt statt Seroquel 25 mg Quetiapin Zentiva 25 mg erhalten. Um sicher zu sein, habe ich es jetzt 3 x ausprobiert. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Enorme Nebenwirkungen mit dem Gernerika von Zentiva. Herzklopfen, die bis Mitternacht anhielten. Kopfmäßig - schwer zu beschreiben, mehr als unangenehm. Der nächste Tag war auch noch eine Katastrophe vom Befinden her. Das Zeug werde ich nicht schlucken! Das sind ja alles keine Bonbons, nach meiner Meinung unverantwortlich!

----------


## LittleMissLoony

Hallo Lisa, 
hm, komisch ich nehme die selbe Dosis wie du, habe immer unterschiedlich mal Quetiapin und dann wieder das original...ich merke nix!! Düüüt im Kopf bin ich bei beiden am nächsten Tag. Das hält bis Mittag an und dann ist es wieder normal.... 
Liebe Grüße,
Loony

----------

